# The "BMW NIGHTMARE" webpage Update!! (18 New Targets!!)



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

Guys!

NEW *BMW NIGHTMARE *TARGETS * # 105, 106, 107, 108, 109, 110, 111, 112, 113, 114, 115, 116, 117, 118, 119, 120, 121, 122 * has updated in *"THE BMW NIGHTMARE WEBPAGE".* It's been 2 months since the last update. I want to thank you all for your submissions.

Check it out the NEW NIGTHMARES by Click on this Banner:

-----(Click Here)

Thanks again, comments are welcome and Happy Motoring! * Don't forget to see LAST TARGET ~ The mother of all nightmares! *









Regards,
JIMMY


----------



## jzdinan540i (Nov 22, 2002)

Jimmy wassssssssssssup?>
All the banned turdlfy guys are now here, keep comin back


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

Hey Buddy, what's up. 

Call me!


----------



## DrBimmer (Dec 23, 2001)

I don't know if you could use these, but I have a few more pics of Target #75. I recognized the car immediately and knew that I had some pics of it on my laptop.










You think the side is bad? How about the top?









The creator, Carlos Carreiro, proudly affixed his John Hancock onto the rear of his lovely creation









Don't forget that the car is full race spec. Those have got to be some of the fastest animals out there... 









Figured you might like another pic or two of the car, since you only had one on the site.

I don't know if they still have that car on display, if I knew my stomach could handle it I might go see it when I am over there in December.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Jimmy540i.com said:


> *Hey Buddy, what's up.
> 
> Call me! *


Hey Jimbo!

Did you see my latest BMW Nightmare???



http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=15169&highlight=z4

Nice to see you over here JZ!


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

Dr Bimmer:

THANK YOU VERY MUCH for the picture, it has been updated in "The BMW NIGHTMARE Webpage". Check it out:

http://www.jimmy540i.com/bmwnightmare8.htm

Thanks again!

Regards,
JIMMY
www.Jimmy540i.com


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

OUCH John, I can't beleive they acutally took the wheels right in front of Cutterz. What happened?

I'm going to put this in the next Nightmre update, can I put the picture of your anger in there?

Let me know.

Regards,
JIMMY 
(PS: Any news on the E60 M5? I'm very interested)
(PSS: When is the next BimmerFest? I missed the Bed n
Breakfest)


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Hey Jimmy,

By all means, you have my permission to use any of my pics...

Bimmerfest 2003 will most likely happen at the end of April
once again. After Christmas is when we usually start
putting a pencil to the planning...


----------



## jzdinan540i (Nov 22, 2002)

wasssup Shaf!
Great board and traffic is increasing


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

jzdinan540i said:


> *wasssup Shaf!
> Great board and traffic is increasing  *


Thanks JZ!

We are getting some increased traffic these days,
and it is really great to see the familiar faces...



Most exciting is seeing the diversity with the E39 gang!

I think that I will have a heart attack should Stepan
ever register and post here.



Any ideas that you might have to generate more
5 Series traffic here would be greatly appreciated JZ...


----------



## jzdinan540i (Nov 22, 2002)

Yeah if Step shows up I might start drinking again LOL
You have already outclassed the competition, so just make sure you keep it goin.
Send me a PM, I have one or two ideas.
JZ


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

LOL!

So how is it going buddy? When are you coming to LA?


----------



## brigun (Dec 10, 2002)

Jimmy LOVED the Nightmare site we are Tech Rep's for Dassault Falcon Jet here in jersey,as you can imagine we know a little about aerodynamic's JESUS those wing shot's are a riot!!we were fallin' out of our chair's!the guy's in structural engineering were rollin' at those bozo's..Oh as a 2000 528I owner I love the fake M5 pic's KEEP THEM COMIN'!!!!


----------

